# Summon Durations



## Knight Otu (Apr 3, 2005)

I've purchased Elements of Magic and Lyceian Arcana recently, and I'm quite happy with it. I've tried creating a few spells and a character to get the basic idea of the rules when I stumbled across a bit in the Summon list Enhancements (p78):



> Remember that general enhancements to increase the duration of Summon spells cost twice as much as normal.



Since that is the first mention of something like this, it cannot really be remembered, plus, none of the remaining rules that mention the Summon list (such as the Create Permament Spell application to create creatures) seem to back this up.
I also couldn't find anything in the threads here, so I'm wondering if its a holdover from the first EoM release, or a rule that was supposed to appear, but was canned at the last minute, or something else?


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 3, 2005)

Oh, yep, that was a hold-over from an earlier draft.  I'm surprised no one noticed it until now.  I think the original logic was that summoning things for ten minutes is too powerful usually, but I haven't heard any complaints yet.  It was a needless complication.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 3, 2005)

OK, thanks!


----------



## Verequus (Apr 4, 2005)

Arg, I've never noticed, that this rule has been abolished! I've memorized this little bugger too well, it seems.


----------

